# just joined



## bama bow (Jul 12, 2009)

just jioned,looking to chat, swap info and hunt stories


----------



## NOR CAL (Jul 11, 2009)

Ditto Here being a newbie. Did some scouting today. Saw a few small bucks. Still too early to send them an arrow.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bama bow. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

NOR CAL said:


> Ditto Here being a newbie. Did some scouting today. Saw a few small bucks. Still too early to send them an arrow.


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* NOR CAL. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## warchild (May 26, 2009)

Hello hope I'll have some hunting stories to swap with you this fall.I'm trying to get set up for hunting in fall on the Marine base where I work.I have to take a shooting test in August before they will even let me do any scouting.I have to have a base hunting permit, scouting permit, and a special decal to even park my truck offroad. Plenty of nice deer on base so you do what you have to do.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## David Clayton H (Jul 14, 2009)

Just joined. first post


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

David Clayton H said:


> Just joined. first post


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* David. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign:to AT!!


----------



## cjstahly (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a newbie to the site, been around bwhunting almost my entire life, but had a friend just turn me on to this site...and i think I am gonna love it...but my checkbook is gonna hate it


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

